# BRP 1/18th - If you could start all over



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

If you were to start again from the beginning, what is the ideal setup for a BRP 1/18th running on asphalt? Knowing what you know now, how would you build it? What body (wing or no wing) would you run? What would you change about the chassis, damper, springs, tires, bearings? How would you equip it with electronics? Which motor, esc, receiver, servo? Which transmitter? Which battery pack? Which charger?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Oval or Road???


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Oval or Road???


Road.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sc18V2 with Mid motor chassis, 370 size motor on 4 cell. #380 B fronts and # 396 purple rears. Body SAL7 with the big wing. Ball diff with Gearing 10/45 as for radio gear there is too much out there to state what to use.


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

Bud, I appreciate the thorough response. You really don't have a personal preference for esc, servo, etc.?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

For servo I'm using the futaba S9650. ESC is Novak GTX radio is JR Z1. That radio gear will set You back about $500.00. That is all top of the line You can use anything however.


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

Bud, thanks for sharing that info. Just curious, what would you change for running asphalt oval?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nothing !!! Maybe just the tweek for loading front wedge.


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

Bud, thanks for your help.


----------

